# Smoke Pearl?



## Rhapsody (Apr 9, 2006)

OK, well some of you know that i have some Lionheads. One of my doe's is suppose to be a smoke pearl, but I recently had someone tell me that she wasn't. What do ya'll think?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm going to wait for our expert Pam Nock (or other color experts) to weigh in on this - but I want to say she's NOT smoke pearl. 

She has the agouti markings on the nose area - her back to me looks like chin or some form of chin? Lilac chin?

I hope others can be more help.

Peg

Oops - chin = chinchilla!


----------



## Rhapsody (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Peg! Someone said that she could be a Frosted Pearl? Just thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Apr 9, 2006)

No, She is neither Smoke Pearl nor Frosted Pearl... those are both Self varieties and her markings appear to be that of some colored Silver Marten.

Maybe Blue or Lilac Silver Marten... Kinda hard to tell from the picture. I don't see any Shading to be a Smoke Pearl or Frosted Pearl Marten.



Sorry, I was brain storming...

Head shot looks to me like a Blue or Lilac Silver Marten.

The Back shot give the impression of a Lilac Chinchilla.

Is it possible to see a side shot?... It may be easier to see if there's any shading going on that could possibly make her a Lilac Smoke Pearl Chin / Lilac Smoke Pearl Marten.

I agree with Peg - Pam would probably give a better impression as it's a bit more difficult for me to determine varieties on the longer haired breeds. I'm so used to my Mini Rex :shock:.

~Sunshine


----------



## pamnock (Apr 9, 2006)

Are the eyes blue grey? Looks like it might be a squirrel or lilac chin. Not a marten because it appears to have ticking. (Is there ring color when you blow into the coat? As mentioned, smoke pearl chin is also possible. Knowing the dam and sire may help to narrow down the variety.

I think it's too dark to be a "frosty". The breeds differ in their descriptions of frosted pearl. Pearl in the angoras is a self variety, but is genetically an agouti variety in the lops.



One thing is for certain -- not a smoke pearl.



Pam


----------



## Rhapsody (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey, thanks ya'll. She has white hair all underneath so when you blow on it it is white except it's got that color on the top. Her dam is a chestnut, sire is a Fawn, g.dam's are Fawn and Orange, g. sire's are siamese smoke pearl and Smoke Pearl. g.g. dam's are chin, orange, ?,and harlie. g.g. sire's are Opal, tort, himi, and ?. Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 9, 2006)

If she's white when you blow into the coat, then she is indeed a frosty. The other agouti colors would bedove gray to slate blueat the base of the coat. The fact that there is both agouti as well as non-extension in her pedigree also supports the fact that she's a frosty (frosted pearl).



Pam


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Apr 9, 2006)

*pamnock wrote: *


> The breeds differ in their descriptions of frosted pearl. Pearl in the angoras is a self variety, but is genetically an agouti variety in the lops.
> Pam


I learn something new everyday! 

~Sunshine


----------



## Rhapsody (Apr 9, 2006)

So, is she just a Frosted Pearl or is there a certain typer of Frosted Pearl? Thanks so much Pam I really appriciate it!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 9, 2006)

It's generally just referred to as "Frosted Pearl" or "Frosty" (not sure what the Lion Head breeders are calling it, but I think they refer to it as "Frosty"). Depending on what the frosting and eye color is (as well as genetic background), it appears to most likely be a bluefrosty (if it has blue-gray eyes). Could genetically be a smoke frosty.



Pam


----------

